# RED TIDE REPORTS?



## FLYINGGAFF (Oct 3, 2007)

I HAVE NOT BEEN DOWN IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS DUE TO WEATHER. WHAT IS THE LATEST ON RED TIDE REPORTS?:banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is ugly. It spans along the beaches from Pc to Destin to Pcola. and extends out in some places as far as 12 miles or so, however hasn't reached into the bays yet and the key word is yet


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

ahhhhh, shit! is it inside the passes? :banghead


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

It was 1/2 mile off the Okaloosa Island beaches today. . . It did not lookas thick or rust-colored as it was Wednesday - - The Liberty Ship out of Destin was clearing up today too. Not totally clear, but a BIG change since Wednesday.We still saw dead fish everywhere & it even though it wasn't AS BAD heading out there from the Pass to the wreck,that little bitin our livewell still killed our live bait again. . .


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

A tide line came through at Okaloosa pier this afternoon from the east. Red tide was thick on the backside of it. When it got to the pier my brother said the LYs were jumping out of the water trying to escape but it killed them anyway.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it hit pensacola pier today.... hardtails were dropping like flies....


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

It was evident from 3 miles north of the Destin bridge to close to 10 miles out running SW. At the timber holes we seemed ok.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/12/2007)*it hit pensacola pier today.... hardtails were dropping like flies....


yeah, bunch of floaters belly up on the surface!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard today that Navarre beach was pretty bad. People were choking and coughing all over the place.


----------



## bajafisherman (Oct 8, 2007)

heard out of destin was bad and it was quite aways out..


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Red Tide sucks I'm sick as a dog.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I was outthere in it two days for a few hours each day.. I didn't have any "symptoms"... I'm glad it didn't affect usany - some people sound horrible from it. :/

While we were trolling around about 12 miles out of Destin Friday we saw about a15lb red snapper floating dead on top of the water... that was the biggest snapper we'd ever seen up closein person.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, we went south of Destin Pass. At five miles we picked up some flounders and missed quite a few bites. No sign of red tide on the way out. We then headed to natural bottom at 12 miles out and caught a nice mixed bag. I lost a seal on my hydraulic steering and had to steer with one guy holding the outboard in position with his feet. Nice two hour troll back in. We limited on kings and red snappers. Got one nice lane and a keeper gag. Our partner boat got the same with a scamp and speckled hind thrown in. Undersized AJs were warring on our live baits - cigs, sardines, and sea bass. Sure turned out to be a nice day out there. We ran into heavy red tide from about 8 miles out in to about 2 miles. Not as many dead fish as last Sunday. Hopefully tomorrow will be another great day to head out. Just won't be going on my boat. Goin' on the partner boat.

Bullshooter - Aquasport 205 150 ETEC


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Were you out Wednesday or Friday? I saw an Aquasport where we were one of those days - maybe it was you?. Glad to hear you brought home some dinner.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Was out about 12 miles on the Freighter yesterday. The red tide was close in about a mile off the beach. Then it slacked up closer to shore but still around.

A few floaters belly up but I have seen it much worse. Hopefully it is slacking off now.


----------

